# Diamond Whetstone Lapping Fluid



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

My Trend Diamond Whetstone arrived today. I know Trend makes a lapping fluid, does anybody else make such a product? Some say lapping fluid is not required or water can be used but there is a chance of rust residue. One site said that glass cleaner can be used as a lapping fluid. Another said mineral oil is ok to use. Every site seems to have their own theory.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Jim Trend recommends their lapping fluid because of their diamond bonding method.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I just use water on mine but mine are the cheap ones you get 3 to a blister pack. I've tried them dry too but they seem to cut better with water on them.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Use the Trend fluid. It is just right for the job. I love my diamond whetstones. A few quick strokes and you're razor sharp again. Add a strop and dry polish to make those edges shine.


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

I use the dmt diamond stones and water works fine


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

herrwood said:


> I use the dmt diamond stones and water works fine



Doesn't DMT even say you can use them dry?

HJ


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Water will work fine, but I have heard of cases where it has left rust behind. The honing fluid will not leave a rust residue.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't have the Trend brand of diamond stones so I don't know about them. On the diamond stones I do have I use water.


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Doesn't DMT even say you can use them dry?
> 
> HJ


Dmt recommends wet or dry see attached from dmt.

https://www.dmtsharp.com/uploads/files/UseandCare_DMT_Sharpeners_2016.pdf


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

CC, are you talking about the set of three- red, green, blue? I have them and use them dry. Thinking about contacting DMT about cleaning them, if needed. Will check on using a fluid. Is the fluid a light oil like I use with my Smith's stones.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I just orderd the 8" DMT coarse/fine with holder for $64 off Amazon. The electric sharpener I've been using doesn't do it any more.

HJ


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I think you'll like it John. I haven't used my water stones in ages.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Don't have your brand but I either use mine dry if I am in a hurry or use mineral oil. Works great and will not leave any rust. It seems to work better with the mineral oil.


----------

